# [ISPConfig3] Frage zu Domain/vhost redirect



## Okumba (11. Juni 2010)

Hi,

mir ist aufgefallen, dass sich (denke mit irgendeinem Update - wir nutzen ISPConfig Version: 3.0.2.1) etwas an den Domain redirects geändert hat.

Hier mal die vhost wie sie mal aussah:


```
<Directory /var/www/domain.de>
    AllowOverride All
    Order Deny,Allow
    Deny from all
</Directory>

<VirtualHost *:80>
    DocumentRoot /var/www/clients/client1/web6/web

    ServerName domain.de
    ServerAlias www.domain.de 
    ServerAlias files.domain.de 
    ServerAlias stats.domain.de 
    ServerAdmin webmaster@domain.de

    ErrorLog /var/log/ispconfig/httpd/domain.de/error.log

    ErrorDocument 400 /error/400.html
    ErrorDocument 401 /error/401.html
    ErrorDocument 403 /error/403.html
    ErrorDocument 404 /error/404.html
    ErrorDocument 405 /error/405.html
    ErrorDocument 500 /error/500.html
    ErrorDocument 503 /error/503.html
    
    <Directory /var/www/domain.de/web>
        Options FollowSymLinks
        AllowOverride All
        Order allow,deny
        Allow from all
    </Directory>
    <Directory /var/www/clients/client1/web6/web>
        Options FollowSymLinks
        AllowOverride All
        Order allow,deny
        Allow from all
    </Directory>

    # suexec enabled
    SuexecUserGroup web6 client1
    # suphp enabled
    <Directory /var/www/clients/client1/web6/web>
        suPHP_Engine on
        # suPHP_UserGroup web6 client1
        AddHandler x-httpd-suphp .php .php3 .php4 .php5
        suPHP_AddHandler x-httpd-suphp
    </Directory>
    
    RewriteEngine on
    RewriteCond %{HTTP_HOST}   ^domain.de [NC]
    RewriteRule   ^/(.*)$ /domain.de/$1  
    RewriteCond %{HTTP_HOST}   ^www.domain.de [NC]
    RewriteRule   ^/(.*)$ /domain.de/$1  
    RewriteCond %{HTTP_HOST}   ^files.domain.de [NC]
    RewriteRule   ^/(.*)$ /files/$1  
    RewriteCond %{HTTP_HOST}   ^stats.domain.de [NC]
    RewriteRule   ^/(.*)$ /stats/$1  

    # add support for apache mpm_itk
    <IfModule mpm_itk_module>
      AssignUserId web6 client1
    </IfModule>
php_admin_flag safe_mode on
</VirtualHost>
```
Hier bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob das schon immer drin stand:

```
<Directory /var/www/domain.de>
    AllowOverride All
    Order Deny,Allow
    Deny from all
</Directory>
```
Das Problem ist nun, die Domain steht auf Redirect: No Flag mit Redirect-Pfad: /domain.de/

Speichere ich das nun ab passiert folgendes:


```
RewriteEngine on
    RewriteCond %{HTTP_HOST}   ^domain.de [NC]
    RewriteRule   ^/(.*)$ /var/www/clients/client1/web6/web/$1  
    RewriteCond %{HTTP_HOST}   ^www.domain.de [NC]
    RewriteRule   ^/(.*)$ /var/www/clients/client1/web6/web/$1
```
Warum scrhreibt er nun den /var/www.... pfad hin, statt das was ich beim Redirect-Pfad (/domain.de/) angebe?

Ich bin mir sicher, das es mal ging, weil bei vhost dateien, die schon ewig nicht mehr geändert wurden, steht es noch drin, genauso bei subdomains... da funktioniert es auch noch wie gehabt.

Jemand ne Idee?


P.S.: noch was: anscheinend wird nun auch das php_admin_flag ganz am ende ignoriert?

- Gruß Okumba


----------



## Till (12. Juni 2010)

Aktualisier bitte mal auf die 3.0.2.2. Beta, da ist das behoben:

http://www.howtoforge.de/forum/showthread.php?t=3142


----------



## Okumba (2. Juli 2010)

Danke Till, hat geholfen.

Trotzdem noch die Frage: php_admin_flag safe_mode on

Hab ich als Apache Direktive drin und trotzdem ist safemode in der phpinfo() Anzeige zweimal auf off (local / master value).

Ne Idee?

Gruß,
Okumba


----------



## Till (2. Juli 2010)

Was hast Du denn als php mode ausgewählt? Settings mittels php_admin_flag und php_admin_value sind Funktionen des Apache Modules mod_php


----------



## Okumba (2. Juli 2010)

Oh, hast natürlich wieder recht, sorry...

FastCGI ist aktiviert bei den Domains.
Gibts schon eine Möglichkeit pro Domain bzw. Kunde eine eigenen PHP.ini zu definieren?

Gruß,
Okumba


----------



## Till (2. Juli 2010)

Nein. Das kommt mit 3.0.3:

http://bugtracker.ispconfig.org/index.php?do=roadmap&project=3


----------



## Okumba (3. Juli 2010)

Alles klar, danke dir


----------



## mzerbe (10. Juli 2010)

*php_admin_flag fuer Unterverzeichnis wirkungslos (Mod-PHP)*

Dieses Problem habe ich in aehnlicher Form auch 


Zitat von Okumba:


> Hab ich als Apache Direktive drin und trotzdem ist safemode in der phpinfo() Anzeige zweimal auf off (local / master value).


Allerdings ist bei mir Mod-PHP eingestellt. (ausfuehrlicher stehts im Englischen Teil des Forums.)


----------

